# Baby doesn't seem to like being worn?



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm hoping you wise ladies can help me out here.. Every time I try to wear my baby he starts crying. I have a sleepy wrap and an ergo. he's a big 4 month old. I gave up on the sleepy wrap because it seemed like a lot of trouble to wrap around me, try to wiggle him into it, just to have him kick and cry. Plus I would over-heat while wearing it. The ergo is hit or miss, sometimes he lets me take him for walks around the neighborhood, other times he just starts crying. But I definitely always have to be MOVING or he will freak out. I really wanted to be a baby wearer. Instead I end up carrying him around the house all day with no support, and my back has HAD it. I'm always in pain now. So what is it? Do I need a different kind of baby wearing device.. or could I just not be doing it right.. or does he just need to get used to be being worn? Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

My daughter, if I recall correctly, was a bit moody and particular about her carriers. I had to keep at it with one carrier before she would be ok. It seemed a back carry worked well for her.

For my youngest (ds2), an Ergo works best. (God, I'd have 40 of the things if I could get dh to go for it! LOL)

Do you back carry or front carry? I think mine were around 6-8-ish months when I started back carrying them.


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

I tried the back carry once and he was not happy. but yeah, I front carry so far.


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

If he doesn't like it then it might be good not to force him. Some babies like their space and being carried close doesn't work for them. Just like with co-sleeping. Some kids just don't do good with it. Maybe just go for walks with him in the carrier since he likes the movement. Otherwise, don't stress too much about it. You're baby just has a very strong personality and likes his space and that's just as good!

Honestly, sometimes I wish my son would like his stroller. I get tired carrying him all the time. But he hates it and has to be held.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Have you tried a ring sling? He might be getting big enough now you could use the ring sling with a hip carry - give you a little bit of support but maybe not make him feel as confined.


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

He does enjoy being carried, which is why my back is killing me. He always wants to be in our arms or over our shoulders. It wouldnt bother me so much except that Im in so much pain that I dread taking care of him because my arms and back are always so exhausted.

No, I haven't tried a ring sling, I have heard good things about those though..

come to think of it I forgot to mention that I had a sling too, a hug a monkey one I think it was called, which was too small so I dont use that one either. I suppose since a ring sling is adjustable that would solve that problem.

So, has anyone experienced where your baby fusses at first, but after a few tries does he or she get used to being worn and begin to enjoy it?


----------



## Summersquash (Jul 23, 2009)

My DD definitely didn't like ANY of her carriers at first. And I found the ones that worked best for us shifted over time. She really didn't like the Ergo until about 6 months when her legs could wrap around me a little better. Then, all of a sudden, it was super comfortable for her and she loved it.

At 4 months I think we were using a Peanut Shell sling with her seated kind of facing into the side of my hip. She loved sitting that way. It wasn't ideal in terms of hands free use (I found I had to keep at least one hand on her to feel like she was safe) but she loved it and it was really nice to have a different way to carry her around.


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe I'm stating the obvious, but have you tried to wear him in a way that is similar to how he likes to be carried? You mentioned he likes to be on your shoulder, for example. Have you put him in a high chest carry so he can rest his head on your shoulder or see over it?

DD would get really fussy if she couldn't see out. She loved watching the world and much preferred to face out, whether she was being held on a lap, carried, or worn. If she couldn't wiggle around to see out, she got upset.

Just one more thing to consider.


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I did figure out a different way to wear the wrap which he seems to like much better! I still over-heat in it though. :/ Guess I can't win em all.


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

That's good! I always got hot in my wrap no matter what. I was really glad when cold weather hit.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

That's one of the reasons I cna't do wraps. I get too hot. Try a ring sling, up high. Just work it till he's in position, as someone else suggested.


----------



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

this sounds JUST like my situation, except my son is two months. he loves to be carried, wants to be held all the time, but he didn't like his pouch sling or baby bjorn unless i was walking around. he does however, like the ring sling... i think because he's less squished but feels more secure.

below is a website that sells sling rings, and then you just have to buy the fabric, 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 yards (and you end up spending probably just 25% of what you would spend on a sling, probably less). it's pretty simple. there are tutorials on youtube on how to thread it and wear your baby in one.

if you don't want to go through the trouble of making one, rockinbabyslings has some REALLY cute ring slings.









www.slingrings.com
www.rockingbabysling.com


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

One thing I love about wraps is that you can try baby in a million different ways until you find one he likes!

A woven wrap should be much cooler than a stretchy, if you want to try that! You could get a GypsyMama or EllaRoo wrap--those are pretty thin.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

If you're overheating, perhaps your baby is, too. I've noticed that my DS (also a big 4-month-old!) *really* doesn't like getting too hot. Because of that, he didn't like to be 'worn' outdoors until just recently, when the weather finally cooled off. Now, in the cold, he snuggles up quietly and doesn't fuss about it. Also, like yours, he's only interested in _moving_, not standing. I would keep trying it! BTW, I consider myself a baby-wearer, even though we use it mainly for grocery shopping, the farmers' market, and walking the dog.







It is what it is.

Oh, and we use a Babyhawk brand Mei Tei.


----------

